# Plow Truck Leasing



## KSB (Mar 5, 2007)

My winter business continues to grow and I need to put a second truck on for next winter. Does anyone know of a source for leasing plow trucks and or snow removal equipment for the winter only in the northeast? Also does anyone know of a truck dealer in the northeast that is really tuned into supplying plow trucks and sanders ready to go. Any help would be greatly appreciated. More snow on the way for this weekend in S. Vermont.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Advertise for a Sub Contractor's to help you out. I would think no one leases plow trucks short term. Too much wear and tear from unknown user's.


----------



## KSB (Mar 5, 2007)

No subs available here. Anyone with a truck and plow is running their own routes. There must be a dealership somewhere that specializes in building ,selling and leasing plow trucks and related equipment. With today's rental and lease agreements all damages are the users problem anyway.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Maybe?*

Maybe Hertz Equipment Rentals? Or maybe Penskee?(sp)



KSB;384202 said:


> No subs available here. Anyone with a truck and plow is running their own routes. There must be a dealership somewhere that specializes in building ,selling and leasing plow trucks and related equipment. With today's rental and lease agreements all damages are the users problem anyway.


----------



## gslam88 (Feb 19, 2002)

Never heard of anyone doing it.. the dump trucks sure.. United.. and others.. but never a plow.. the liability I think is a huge issue

best bet find either a sub or partner with someone.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

you should be able to rent a skid steer with a snow bucket on it


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Oshkosh;384204 said:


> Maybe Hertz Equipment Rentals? Or maybe Penskee?(sp)


theres a company who rents about 50 trucks at a time year around here i dont know how they make money but they seem to do very well


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Lease a truck for 3-4 years if you think you can use it year round, or if the cost of monthly payments will be covered in plowing income. My truck is leased for 4 years. I have an insert dump body and an 8' Fisher MM2 on it. Not a problem at all


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

ive seen some of the large rental places around here have trucks with blades on them, but idk if they are rentals or to do there own lots...


----------



## Silentroo (Jun 19, 2006)

Subs are ALWAYS available.

Renting a Skid with a boxplow is probably the better option. Trucks for a 1/2 season are tough. Look at guys who are not. I talk 30-40 guys a year into subing and even buying plows to put on a truck they have never plowed with before. If you let a sub make some money and treat them well you can keep them for years....


----------

